# Change spark plugs in a Ford 6.8L V10



## Joe Dolby (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct way to do the plugs?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Change spark plugs in a Ford 6.8L V10

Take the old ones out and install the new ones :laugh: .  Don't really understand what you are wanting to know Joe.  This old brain needs a lot of info to get moving and then it still works slow.   There is a proper torque when installing the new ones and gaps should be checked.  Before removing the old plugs might be a good idea to blow all the grit and debri from around the plug wit an air compressor.  Exream care should be taken to not cross thread the plug when installing.  Easy to do in aluminum.  Just use the proper tools.  If in doubt take it to a pro but check around.  Some pros are only pros in their mind. :laugh:   Good luck


----------



## Joe Dolby (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Change spark plugs in a Ford 6.8L V10

This engine does not have regular plugs like most. They do not have a regular plug wire and boot. They appear to have a coil on top of the plug? You can't even see the plugs, which I am sure they are under the coils and recessed. I know how to set the gaps and how to change plugs in a regular engine


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Change spark plugs in a Ford 6.8L V10

The plugs have been a problem with the V-10 in the past. I believe they found out that leaving them in too long causes problems with taking them out. 

This then weakens/galls/strips the threads and was actually causing the plugs to be "blown out" of the block. 

I'm thinking aluminum block, but not sure (because I'm already having some holiday cheer.)  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Change spark plugs in a Ford 6.8L V10

Joe, the plugs are under the coil.


----------

